# Deadly frog disease spreads through tolerant species



## Fuscus (Mar 14, 2012)

In this context a cane toad is a tolerant species (i.e. a carrier)

Deadly frog disease spreads through tolerant species - life - 13 March 2012 - New Scientist


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 14, 2012)

Chytrid seems to be virtually unstoppable, but evolution seems to be working it out for some species according to the article. Scientists have been researching and trying to fight the spread of this particular fungal infection for ages. Scary stuff. I remember seeing a documentary on it awhile ago. The various frog breeding programs and facilities are amazing. The level of quarantine are second to none.

I presume this is the reason the Cooroboree frog is so endangered?


----------



## Sock Puppet (Mar 14, 2012)

Also habitat degradation & loss, & drought, Moose.

I was reading a website the other day (coincidentally a corroboree frog website) which suggested the Common Eastern Froglet (_Crinea signifera_) is a Chytrid resistant carrier. Considering this species' extensive range, that could be troublesome for many other, less resistant, species.


----------



## crocodile_dan (Mar 14, 2012)

Prof. C. E. Franklin from UQ is and has done some very interesting research on Chytrid from a conservation in ecophysiology perspective.

I know a student currently in his lab working on this, and there are some very interesting outcomes from the work.

It is worth looking into his primary literature.


----------

